# Strange e-mail



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Looks Legit to me*

If it were mine, I would respond with a quote, limiting the price factor to 14 days.

As I read the man, he is having trouble (Possibly from age?) keeping up to his local sales and wants to buy in some honey to keep his customers.

I wish I could receive twenty emails like it every day from people in my area.

Cheers,

John

This came up on Google, but the link is not responding.
ATSSB Membership DirectoryJones, Peter T. RM, 06665, C.H. Yoe High School, AAA, 8, Central ...... 2001 Brady Avenue, #210, Brownwood, Texas 76801, (325) 643-8148, clarinet, saxophone ...
www.atssb.org/execsec/Directory.06.htm - 768k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

My brother got one recently asking for 20 & 25 kilogram pails. We figured he just plain "ain't from around here" and ignored it. Yours at least has what appears to be a legit address.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I looked the address up on the Brownwood Tax Rolls. And it is an apartment complex. So John Smith's search sounds right. If you wanted to research him you could contact the apartment's office and ask about him. Below is the tax roll link.

http://propaccess.brown-cad.org/clientdb/SearchResults.aspx?rtype=address&page=4

http://www.brown-cad.org/index.html


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

*E-mail*

Yes, I received an E-mail from Peter Churchill asking for my price on 100, 25 KG buckets of crystallized Alfalfa honey.
I explaned that I do not operate in alfalfa. Also that all my honey is spoken for.
I thought that the inquiry was a little weird.
Walt


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I would assume that it's a phishing scheme. Someone looking to defraud you. There's a name for this type of scheme but I can't remember what it is, nor the exact details. You have to ask why someone in Texas is trying to buy quantities of honey all over the place via email rather than just contacting one of the folks in the classified sections of the bee magazines. I could be mistaken, but it doesn't smell right.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey, I live three states from you. Let me use your credit card and I'll buy 100 pails of honey. They will process the card and I'll pick up the honey. When you get your bill, call the card company and report a strange transaction and they will take you money back from the vendor. Then we'll split the honey.

It's an old trick, but it still works.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I would reply by mail. If there is no one by that name, they will return the letter. You could send it cerified, and he would have to sign for it and you would get a green card back with his signature. Then you would know he is real or not.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep...I received that one too. Told him I was sold out. Who would take a credit card for 100 pails of honey??

Hi,
My name is Peter and I want to know if you carry or ca order 100 pails of honey to be picked up from your location.
Please find my details below :
Floral : Alfalfa
Type : natural crystallized honey
Weight : 25 Kg Buckets
Quantity : 100 Pails

Please let me know the total cost for all 100 pails so I will forward my credit card information to you for full payment processing prior to pick-up.
Hope to read from you soon.

Peter Churchill.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That iddee's one sharp guy.

Suckers like me never even think of that stuff.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Its a scam....


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Its a scam. Most likely, a stolen credit card. You'll process the card, and ship the honey, than, you will get notified the credit card is stolen and get debited... The honey will already be gone.. The "hearing impaired" service (telephone) is used frequently for the crooks in Nigeria, who use the stolen credit cards.

I used to be a parts department manager in a GM dealership... This used to be a common scam pulled in that business. I'm guessing that the automotive industry is getting wise, so they are looking to other avenues to "cash-in" on these stolen credit cards...

I also saw a editorial about this scam on 20 20, or a similar show...


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Iddee,
how did you learn that trick? 
Frank


----------



## Fishdude123 (Jul 28, 2008)

I had something very similiar to that for a puppy I was selling, told him to go pound sand unless he wanted to come by and pay cash. Never heard from him again.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Scam prevention websites*

If you are in business and your info is out there you should visit these sites and check out the latest scams to prevent getting ripped off. 

http://www.pueblo.gsa.gov/scamsdesc.htm

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/nigerian-scams.html (Most scams are either Nigerian or Ghanaian in origin. This a a good site.)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/scam_alerts/scam_alerts.htm

These should be enough to get you aware of just how much is out there.

Watch your honey...lots of robbers out there.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Frank, education is expensive. I paid 5,000 for that particular lesson.

PS. Sent you a PM.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe I would contact the Prosecuting attorney of your county, tell him what you have received, also that some people across the country say they have also received variations of the same e-mail, all from the same individual.
State you have not advertised honey for sale nationaly.

Ask him/her if you are being set up for a scam, could they contact the Brownwood police in regards to this matter.

If it is a scam, I'll bet { sorry Rev. } it's not his first, or only one.

PCM


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I received an email. Also our Association. No one "bit" as far as I know. I thought the Hearing Impaired was a nice touch. Thought the guy was trying to help himself make some cash.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

If it seems to be too good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

This is why people use PayPal.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I got the same email.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder where this guy got all our email addresses. Beesource?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Can someone please PM or email me his guys email address? I want to see if it is in the forum database.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.*

Yeah, I agree. Give the spammers the flick, but don't jump to conclusions.

The Mormon community are busy at the moment resourcing honey for their survival programs, and their cheques don't bounce.

Fishdude123, you've got the right idea. Tell them to bring cash. It works for me. You can call the shots, just don't part with the honey until your money is in the bank. At our honey_australia yahoogroup, I am preaching all the time that honey is my money. So if they want my money they need to come up with some of their own. It is true, Spammers flee such conversations, even international bankers do sometimes too.

Maybe Visa have different rules where you are, but mostly my electronic claims on them are never refused. They have to wear it if they OK the sale. I may be in for an expensive education too. What I dislike most is the amount of time the spammers waste, but eventually if I get overrun, I will just create a standard page for my reply and let em all have the same gen. 

Bring it on!

Cheers,

John


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Several sent me this guys email address and it is NOT in the database. Your email address on this forum is only available to the public if you choose to make it available.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

We're having a problem now with our debit card and charges being made on it that are not made by us. We cancelled the card but the bank today told us our best bet is to cancel the account and open a new one. We are watching the checking account like a hawk right now. Shame. I've had that account for years.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I use multiple e-mail addresses for different functions. This guy sent me this "offer" to one of my e-mail boxes not associated with my beesource.com posts nor one that was in my profile. I think this forum is safe from this kind of activity. 

I'm still mystified as to buying 50 pails @ 60# per pail. That's 3,000 pounds. Where does he, in turn, dispose of it? Maybe we should be watching for this kind of activity as well.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## pnwradar (Aug 24, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> This is why people use PayPal.


PayPal's Terms of Service state that you're not permitted to chargeback for an unauthorized transaction -- doing so will result in your account being locked. Receiving funds from someone using a stolen credit card, or a stolen Paypal account will also get your account locked. Getting your money out of a locked account will involve paying your lawyer and waiting for months.

This is why a lot of people don't use PayPal. Get a real merchant account, expect cash, or roll the dice.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

pnwradar said:


> PayPal's Terms of Service state that you're not permitted to chargeback for an unauthorized transaction -- doing so will result in your account being locked. Receiving funds from someone using a stolen credit card, or a stolen Paypal account will also get your account locked. Getting your money out of a locked account will involve paying your lawyer and waiting for months.
> 
> This is why a lot of people don't use PayPal. Get a real merchant account, expect cash, or roll the dice.


You are not going to get your account locked if someone transfers money to your account. First thing is, when I just bought queens, before the money was transfered, I recieved and email telling me money will be paid to him... if I write back and say *no way*, then they would not post money into his account. It is not like a charge card. You have to have my password and account ... nevertheless... if someone was to figure out my password, then when I was emailed I would have stopped it.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

notaclue said:


> Shame. I've had that account for years.


Open another account and take that one down to nothing and let it ride for a few months... 6-10 then if nothing happens start using it again. Let the bank know you will not be using it and if someone does to notify you.


----------



## Zaltron Marble & Granite (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello: I received this email today.. I am so Glad for internet ...
I was about to send him an estimate...

Take care.
DZ



Hi,

My name is Peter and I called your office earlier to inquire about some Countertops but I couldn't get through to you.I want to know if you can fabricate or order Countertops with the following specs to be picked up from your location by a courier service whih I will refer you to in due time when I receive a quote from you :

SPECS :
Item: Two Kitchen Island Tops (44 square feet)
1 @ 36" X 76" and 1 @ 42" X 84"
Material: Absolute Black Granite
Thickness: 3cm (approximately 1 1/4")
Edge Treatment: Polished full bull nose
Cut-outs and Splashes: Not required

Please let me know the total cost for 2 units and also let me know the methods of payment you accept so we will proceed to payment processing ASAP.

Peter Churchill.
2001 Brady Ave
Brownwood,Tx,76801[/B][/B][/B][/B]


----------

